# bubo the bengal eagle owl



## Matt Northampton (Dec 20, 2006)

Hes about 16 months old now and comes to the shop with us every day.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Beautiful x


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

impressive bird. you might want to post on the avian section too. 
if you have the time i, and i'm sure most others here also, would love to know the history and upkeep of this fine specimen i.e. aviary specs, feeding of etc.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

He's absolutely gorgeous. We're hoping to get an owl when we get our own place (I used to work with raptors) and its an eagle owl i'd definately want  The ultimate animal to keep for me.


----------



## topov001 (Jan 25, 2011)

what an absolute stunner


----------



## Helly2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi, He is stunning!:gasp:

I've gotta ask - how do you get into keeping raptors and owls? I keep seeing it recently, but I've no idea 1. where one would get an owl from and 2. how to keep one properly?


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Gorgeous


----------

